# Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto) vs Yhwach (Bleach)



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Round 1: EMS Sasuke 

vs 
Pre-Almighty Yhwach


Round 2: Rinnegan Sasuke 

vs
The Almighty Yhwach


Round 3: Rinnegan Sasuke 

vs
Soul King/Reio Yhwach​

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

Round 1 : Yhwach 
Round 2 : Sasuke with difficulty 
Round 3: Sasuke
And yes i know .... Lawlmighty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Round 1 : Yhwach
> Round 2 : Sasuke with difficulty
> Round 3: Sasuke
> And yes i know .... Lawlmighty


I'm not gonna say he can't kill him. But how can he keep him down for good?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> I'm not gonna say he can't kill him. But how can he keep him down for good?


We're not doing this again Divell. You know my stance on Allmighty , we just disccused it. If we take your interpretation then i guess it ends in a stalemate.. but Yhwach is not beating Rinegan Sasuke or Adult Sasuke.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> We're not doing this again Divell. You know my stance on Allmighty , we just disccused it. If we take your interpretation then i guess it ends in a stalemate.. but Yhwach is not beating Rinegan Sasuke or Adult Sasuke.


It was a honest question. I'm not arguing who beats who, anyway.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> It was a honest question. I'm not arguing who beats who, anyway.


Idk.. Sasuke  keeps swinging until Yhwach gives up


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Idk.. Sasuke  keeps swinging until Yhwach gives up


Considering the two's personality. Sasuke will end up worn out before that.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> Considering the two's personality. Sasuke will end up worn out before that.


Fair enough


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Round 1 : Yhwach
> Round 2 : Sasuke with difficulty
> Round 3: Sasuke
> And yes i know .... Lawlmighty


Why would round 2 be with difficulty? Sasuke manhandled a much stronger character at that point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 18, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why would round 2 be with difficulty? Sasuke manhandled a much stronger character at that point.



That was only because Naruto was there though.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why would round 2 be with difficulty? Sasuke manhandled a much stronger character at that point.


I know, but i was thinking about the Allmighty. Basically i was thinking about the interpretation presented by some people here that Allmighty brings Mustache back no matter what. You can kill him , but the Lawlmighty wil bring him back , thus Sasuke's difficulty to put him down for good.
That's only because i thought about that particular interpretation or that i took it into account rather


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Feb 18, 2017)

Wait, Would Sasuke's Sharingan work almost the same as Aizen's KS? If that were the case then I would give the victory to Sasuke.


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> I know, but i was thinking about the Allmighty. Basically i was thinking about the interpretation presented by some people here that Allmighty brings Mustache back no matter what. You can kill him , but the Lawlmighty wil bring him back , thus Sasuke's difficulty to put him down for good.
> That's only because i thought about that particular interpretation or that i took it into account rather


But Round 2 was pre-Almighty Yhwach, though....

unless you're saying that Almighty works like some sentient ability that will revive its user even if it's deactivated/sealed.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

egressmadara said:


> But Round 2 was pre-Almighty Yhwach, though....
> 
> unless you're saying that Almighty works like some sentient ability that will revive its user even if it's deactivated/sealed.


I'm not the one that's saying that .. other people are. I was just going  by that interpretation.


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> I'm not the one that's saying that .. other people are. I was just going  by that interpretation.


Don't. It's wrong.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

egressmadara said:


> But Round 2 was pre-Almighty Yhwach, though....
> 
> unless you're saying that Almighty works like some sentient ability that will revive its user even if it's deactivated/sealed.


Round 2 Yhwach has Almighty.


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> Round 2 Yhwach has Almighty.


I read that wrong, then.

Sasuke will have to rely on hax since he cannot kill Yhwach conventionally.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Sasuke could potentially win the first one depending on where we put his PS.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 18, 2017)

Yhwach reacted to a point blank attack from mimihagi when he couldn't use his almighty. That means base yhwach reacted to mimihagi.
Yhwach also has yamamoto's bankai. With yamamoto's bankai he roasts sasuke in round one.
Round two he steals sasuke's powers then blows him up like how he did to ichibei.
Round three he nukes sasuke. Crush his eyes then impales him with his sword or swords. Crushes him with his telekinesis. Chooses a future where sasuke hasn't been born yet then wins by default. Or chooses another future in which sasuke is a kid etc. 
He destroyed everyone's bankais in the future. Destroyed ichigo's bankai in one panel. And he can spam that move danzou used without any drawbacks.
And this is yhwach without the stern Ritter's powers. Depending on which stern ritter's powers you give him he can stomp sasuke, naruto and kaguya in base.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Yhwach reacted to a point blank attack from mimihagi when he couldn't use his almighty. That means base yhwach reacted to mimihagi.
> Yhwach also has yamamoto's bankai. With yamamoto's bankai he roasts sasuke in round one.
> Round two he steals sasuke's powers then blows him up like how he did to ichibei.
> Round three he nukes sasuke. Crush his eyes then impales him with his sword or swords. Crushes him with his telekinesis. Chooses a future where sasuke hasn't been born yet then wins by default. Or chooses another future in which sasuke is a kid etc.
> ...


Yes, yessss let that wank flow through you. Feel the power !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 18, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sasuke could potentially win the first one depending on where we put his PS.



I see no reason EMS Sasuke can't use have its Perfect Susano'o Chidori, so minimum island-level, I guess.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Yes, yessss let that wank flow through you. Feel the power !


you offered no rebuttal so I'm just going to it leave at saitama and


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> you offered no rebuttal so I'm just going to it leave at saitama and


Ain't nobody got time to rebute your retarded arguments. You make it sound like Sasuke is some kind of crash test dummy. Like he's just gonna stand there and do nothing. But.. you're right .. it's not like it matters that Sasuke has much better stats in every department in Rinegan and Adult form.
*Chooses a future where sasuke hasn't been born yet then wins by default. Or chooses another future in which sasuke is a kid etc.*The fuck outta here with this NLF shit. When did he ever do something like that?
Learn to be fair and maybe,just maybe we'll have a nice civilized discussion.Until then , have a good one ,wanker-kun.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 18, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Yhwach reacted to a point blank attack from mimihagi when he couldn't use his almighty. That means base yhwach reacted to mimihagi.
> Yhwach also has yamamoto's bankai. With yamamoto's bankai he roasts sasuke in round one.
> Round two he steals sasuke's powers then blows him up like how he did to ichibei.
> Round three he nukes sasuke. Crush his eyes then impales him with his sword or swords. Crushes him with his telekinesis. Chooses a future where sasuke hasn't been born yet then wins by default. Or chooses another future in which sasuke is a kid etc.
> ...


Would he oneshot PS too?


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Feb 18, 2017)

Can't lie I was like why!? but read the thread you two handled this better than most.

rey and div


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sasuke could potentially win the first one depending on where we put his PS.


It shouldn't be above the small Island lv for durability and large City for attack power. Potentially small island if he can pass down Chidori and Amaterasu like he did when he had Rinnegan.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> It shouldn't be above the small Island lv for durability and large City for attack power. Potentially small island if he can pass down Chidori and Amaterasu like he did when he had Rinnegan.


Why would it be that low? Stop using your own guesses for character standings. EMS Sasuke with Perfect Susanoo should be comparable to Bijuu 1-8.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why would it be that low? Stop using your own guesses for character standings. EMS Sasuke with Perfect Susanoo should be comparable to Bijuu 1-8.


Bijuu 1-8 are 14 megatons for physical stats. And their casual Bijuu-dama is 1 digit Gigaton. Sasuke's PS should scale to Madara's Perfect Susanoo for slashes and durability. That is  for attack power from the mountains he slashed, and for durability of  for taking a Bijuu-dama from Kyuubi without a scratch.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> Bijuu 1-8 are 14 megatons for physical stats. And their casual Bijuu-dama is 1 digit Gigaton. Sasuke's PS should scale to Madara's Perfect Susanoo for slashes and durability.


Can you link the PS swing calc everyone posts about it on other forums but cant say i've seen anything actually legitimate.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Can you link the PS swing calc everyone posts about it on other forums but cant say i've seen anything actually legitimate.



The size and calc used were taken from Waka's calc


Chidori and Amaterasu attacks in Perfect Susanoo should be indeed higher than small Island. Probably small Country, problem is we don't know if he could use Chidori through Susanoo at the time.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Yhwach reacted to a point blank attack from mimihagi when he couldn't use his almighty. That means base yhwach reacted to mimihagi.
> Yhwach also has yamamoto's bankai. With yamamoto's bankai he roasts sasuke in round one.
> Round two he steals sasuke's powers then blows him up like how he did to ichibei.
> Round three he nukes sasuke. Crush his eyes then impales him with his sword or swords. Crushes him with his telekinesis. Chooses a future where sasuke hasn't been born yet then wins by default. Or chooses another future in which sasuke is a kid etc.
> ...


No. Yhwach already had Almighty when encounter Mimihagi and he lacks the power to break EoS or Current Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo, which finds itself in 5.30592734226 petatons of TNT (PtTNT) to 21.223709369 petatons of TNT (PtTNT).


----------



## Keishin (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> No. Yhwach already had Almighty when encounter Mimihagi and he lacks the power to break EoS or Current Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo, which finds itself in 5.30592734226 petatons of TNT (PtTNT) to 21.223709369 petatons of TNT (PtTNT).


What he meant is that the Almighty can't work on the SK which is why he basically didn't have it.

Anyway I wonder if this would give better results than gremmys meteor considering Yhwach's reiatsu was actually erupting from the underground.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 18, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sasuke could potentially win the first one depending on where we put his PS.


EMS Sasuke has casual island level shit, he easily scales to Pain arc FRS and matched a massive FRS from a much stronger KCM Nardo.

His regular Complete Susanoo is island level and Yhwach would have trouble breaking it, not even taking possible country level PS into account


----------



## Sablés (Feb 18, 2017)

Everything above EMS Sauce will win.


Going to say that the seireitei values we have right now are outdated and that the view we've been getting on-panel is compressed and therefore unreliable.


----------



## Clowe (Feb 18, 2017)

Not saying Yhwach can win, but he doesn't really have to physically break Susanoo if he can just bypass it altogether.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Keishin said:


> What he meant is that the Almighty can't work on the SK which is why he basically didn't have it.
> 
> Anyway I wonder if this would give better results than gremmys meteor considering Yhwach's reiatsu was actually erupting from the underground.


Tried that. And unless we can give the Seireitei a jump in size, it ends in Gigatons.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Ain't nobody got time to rebute your retarded arguments. You make it sound like Sasuke is some kind of crash test dummy. Like he's just gonna stand there and do nothing. But.. you're right .. it's not like it matters that Sasuke has much better stats in every department in Rinegan and Adult form.
> *Chooses a future where sasuke hasn't been born yet then wins by default. Or chooses another future in which sasuke is a kid etc.*The fuck outta here with this NLF shit. When did he ever do something like that?
> Learn to be fair and maybe,just maybe we'll have a nice civilized discussion.Until then , have a good one ,wanker-kun.


Nlf. That's all you got. Good rebuttal. Learn to be fair? How about you learn how to properly rebuttal? Until then don't even bother replying.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 18, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Would he oneshot PS too?


He can steal powers. He doesn't need to get physical. Yhwach's hax > sasuke. And if you take into account the statement from askin and yhwach he most definitely can. He was going to destroy ss, hm, and the world of the living then create a new world.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> No. Yhwach already had Almighty when encounter Mimihagi and he lacks the power to break EoS or Current Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo, which finds itself in 5.30592734226 petatons of TNT (PtTNT) to 21.223709369 petatons of TNT (PtTNT).


By statements he doesn't lack the power.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 18, 2017)

Clowe said:


> Not saying Yhwach can win, but he doesn't really have to physically break Susanoo if he can just bypass it altogether.


how is he bypassing it Pre-Almighty


----------



## jasongtrturbo (Feb 18, 2017)

Sasuke one shot wanked yhwach


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> By statements he doesn't lack the power.


What startements?


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> how is he bypassing it Pre-Almighty


Pre Almighty vs EMS shouldn't have any problem with Susanoo, considering he bisected Yamamoto.


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

jasongtrturbo said:


> Sasuke one shot wanked yhwach


There are 3 rounds. so which one are you actually referring to?


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> how is he bypassing it Pre-Almighty


sapping all of sauce's chakra is probably the way to go


----------



## Akira1993 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol, Sasuke stomp him at full power.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Sablés said:


> sapping all of sauce's chakra is probably the way to go


Good Luck when he cant touch Sauce and is going to get cut in half by an Ama sword


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Good Luck when he cant touch Sauce and is going to get cut in half by an Ama sword


Which versions are you referring to? Cause nothing other than Perfect Susanoo is breaking Yhwach for the case of Rinnegan Sasuke.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Good Luck when he cant touch Sauce and is going to get cut in half by an Ama sword


why would he need to touch him?

i'm talking about zankt altar


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

also what feats does ems sauce even  have?

he's not getting scaled to madara


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Sablés said:


> why would he need to touch him?
> 
> i'm talking about zankt swinger


Thats only useful if Sauce gets close, which he doesnt need to do.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

its a ranged attack, u knob


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Sablés said:


> also what feats does ems sauce even  have?
> 
> he's not getting scaled to madara


SM Naruto has an island level FRS calc and EMS Sauce matched a Cho Oodama FRS from KCM Naruto. He also scales to Pain's CT when using PS to an extent


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Sablés said:


> its a ranged attack, u knob


zankt swinger is that fucking defensive technique


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> SM Naruto has an island level FRS calc and EMS Sauce matched a Cho Oodama FRS from KCM Naruto. He also scales to Pain's CT when using PS to an extent



He doesn't scale to Pain

what degree of island level is FRS?

i meant sankt altar


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

Sablés said:


> also what feats does ems sauce even  have?
> 
> he's not getting scaled to madara


Well, unless the power of the Susanoo depends on the type of Chakra they posses. Madara's Humanoid Susanoo was weaker than Sasuke's. Madara was overpowered by Kyuubi and the other beast tails, while Sasuke keep up with Kyuubi.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

Pretty sure he's referring to that technique where Yhwach tried to steal all of Ichibe's abilities. That shit failed though, and can we even assume it would absorb all the energy of someone many tiers above him?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Sablés said:


> He doesn't scale to Pain
> 
> what degree of island level is FRS?
> 
> i meant sankt altar


Zankt Alter is his power stealing thing, it doesnt steal rieatsu, it steals abilities. 

FRS was like triple digits and PS scales to fucking Tendo who was low on chakra


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

since when was ems sauce "many tiers" above version of Yhwach?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Zankt Alter is his power stealing thing, it doesnt steal rieatsu, it steals abilities.



No. Its stated to steal power in a general term

Actually, it specifically doesn't steal ability because Ichibei wouldn't have been able to rein his back in if that skill had been stolen from him.



> FRS was like triple digits



Calc?



> PS scales to fucking Tendo who was low on chakra



Prove it.


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> SM Naruto has an island level FRS calc and EMS Sauce matched a Cho Oodama FRS from KCM Naruto. *He also scales to Pain's CT when using PS to an extent*


No he doesn't.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

Was talking about Rinnegan Sauce, my bad. Yeah, don't see why it wouldn't work on EMS version


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Divell said:


> No he doesn't.


you shut up


Sablés said:


> No. Its stated to steal power in a general term
> 
> Actually, it specifically doesn't steal ability because Ichibei wouldn't have been able to rein his back in if that skill had been stolen from him.
> 
> ...


Hm Pain pulls off a feat that is country level after an extended fight and using another heavily taxing technique and yet EMS Sasuke's PS who contributed to Juubito's defeat wouldnt scale? bullshit


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

and if the frs calc is the one i'm thinking of then its also "just" double digit gigatons which falls below even Patched Kenpachi's threshold.

So I'm really not seeing what trouble this is supposed to present yhwach. just saiyan


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Random question...given that Bach can see into the future and see all of Sasuke's moves, what's Sasuke's counter?


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> you shut up
> 
> Hm Pain pulls off a feat that is country level after an extended fight and using another heavily taxing technique and yet EMS Sasuke's PS who contributed to Juubito's defeat wouldn't scale? bullshit


There is no fucking way for EMS Sasuke's PS to be scalable to Pain's Chibaku Tensei, as it was a Sage Mode enhanced 9 tails that broke from a small portion from Chibaku Tensei, not the whole thing. And the Sasuke that was even with Kyuubi in overpowering Obito, was an amped Susanoo with Curse Mark, that increases 10 times the power of a wielder. Not to fucking mention, Sasuke was actually overpowered by Juubito, even though Juubito, was weak against the Sage Power. Not to fucking mention. It simply doesn't make sense scaling Juubi Jin Obito's physical strength to something he doesn't have contact with or anyone that had an interaction with, to that thing's multiple Gigatons.


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

Hamaru said:


> Random question...given that Bach can see into the future and see all of Sasuke's moves, what's Sasuke's counter?


Well, he has comparable speed, teleportation and is superior in terms of Raw Power with Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 19, 2017)

SM FRS was triple-digit gigs last I remember. I don't recall if it was above Kenpachi's yield.

So if Seireitei's scaling is unreliable ala Sablés, what's the highest energy value Yhwach scales to?


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Divell said:


> Well, he has comparable speed, teleportation and is superior in terms of Raw Power with Perfect Susanoo.



I know all of that, but Ichigo arguably had the same thing, which is why Bach didn't want him to use his bankai, and he still go rekt. IC Bach isn't going to let Sasuke use his best moves.


----------



## Akira1993 (Feb 19, 2017)

So now Tendou can beat EMS war Sasuke who fought Juubito ? 

Same Tendou's chibaku tensei who lost against a mere 8 tails Kurama ? That version of Kurama was weaker than BM Naruto.


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> SM FRS was triple-digit gigs last I remember. I don't recall if it was above Kenpachi's yield.
> 
> So if Seireitei's scaling is unreliable ala Sablés, what's the highest energy value Yhwach scales to?


Where is the calc?

Pre Reio absorption Yhwach is at least City+ to small Country+ from splitting Yamamoto in half and disintegrating his body, for Yamamoto suppressing his Shikai's bursting flames in the Pre-Time Skip and resisting his own Bankai's small Country lv in the Post-Time Skip. While Soul King Yhwach scales to at least his Country+ of . *115.02 teratons* of TNT to *460.43 teratons* of TNT. Thanks to , it can reach from *414 teratons *to *1.7 petatons*, by howdy's calculations in the same threat.



Hamaru said:


> I know all of that, but Ichigo arguably had the same thing, which is why Bach didn't want him to use his bankai, and he still go rekt. IC Bach isn't going to let Sasuke use his best moves.


Is what we are here to argue. Sasuke is pretty smart and is in the same conditions as Ichigo was when fighting Yhwach, arguably even better due to actually having hax and more abilities to back him up, and not just raw power advantage.



Akira1993 said:


> So now Tendou can beat EMS war Sasuke who fought Juubito ?
> 
> Same Tendou's chibaku tensei who lost against a mere 8 tails Kurama ? That version of Kurama was weaker than BM Naruto.


Kurama reached the 9 Tails by Yamamoto's words and was amped by Sage Mode. And he wasn't at the core of the Chibaku Tensei. Also, the Sasuke that fought Obito was amped by Senjutsu, which is Juubito's main weakness. And even then he was getting overpowered. It took Naruto shattering his will, with Talk not Jutsu to finally using the combined strength of Iso Susanoo amped by Sage Mode, and multiple Giant Rasengans, to actually overpower Juubito. Saying Sasuke scales to Madara's Susanoo, is already pushing it a lot.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 19, 2017)

Rinnegan Sasuke stomps Yhwach, we're all in agreement?


----------



## Akira1993 (Feb 19, 2017)

Divell said:


> Kurama reached the 9 Tails by Yamamoto's words and was amped by Sage Mode. And he wasn't at the core of the Chibaku Tensei. Also, the Sasuke that fought Obito was amped by Senjutsu, which is Juubito's main weakness. And even then he was getting overpowered. It took Naruto shattering his will, with Talk not Jutsu to finally using the combined strength of Iso Susanoo amped by Sage Mode, and multiple Giant Rasengans, to actually overpower Juubito. Saying Sasuke scales to Madara's Susanoo, is already pushing it a lot.


Nice try but you need to re-read naruto again, he didn't reach 9 tails completely, Kurama would have been totally free if he reached the 9 tails + he needed to destroy the seal.
Do you conveniently forgot the manga despite being in a naruto forum ? 
And ? What was calculated was the CT's energy of his attractive force, if you are able to fight it, then you are higher than that energy. Hell, even Tendou said that he needed to enlarge it.
How the hell Kurama was amped by sage mode in Pain arc ? What are you talking about ?
True that EMS Sasuke needed senjutsu to hurt Juubuto but EMS Sasuke = BM Naruto which is small country : 
Still Yhwach at his best is country level, so Sasuke need his continental level version to trash him, no need for the overkill small planet level version.


----------



## Akira1993 (Feb 19, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke stomps Yhwach, we're all in agreement?


Honestly, only a hopeless idiot can disagree. Any character that Naruto can beat or stomp, Sasuke can do it as well.


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke stomps Yhwach, we're all in agreement?


The question is whether Sasuke can keep him down for good. Should Sasuke be able to pull of a Chibaku Tensei on the Continent lv, he can potentially do so, but we would need to argue for Yhwach to stay put and do nothing in answer to that. While Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo, should stomp Yhwach in terms of raw power, his base self is still weaker than Yhwach himself. And due to that Almighty has all the reasons to be able to work on him. And while Sasuke Gejutsu can paralyse Yhwach body, doesn't stop Yhwach from thinking and using his non physical powers.



Akira1993 said:


> Nice try but you need to re-read naruto again, he didn't reach 9 tails completely, Kurama would have been totally free if he reached the 9 tails + he needed to destroy the seal.
> Do you conveniently forgot the manga despite being in a naruto forum ?
> And ? What was calculated was the CT's energy of his attractive force, if you are able to fight it, then you are higher than that energy. Hell, even Tendou said that he needed to enlarge it.
> How the hell Kurama was amped by sage mode in Pain arc ? What are you talking about ?
> ...


Ok, I misremembered due to Yamato saying Naruto was at his complete 9 tails form. Also, at the 8 tails he was already totally free, and he broke from a small part of the Chibaku Tensei, not from the center, which doesn't argue for him to be scalable to the Chibaku's power.
This was explained, when Naruto transformed into his Kyuubi mode, his clone disappeared and the Sage energy merged with him.
Again, Kyuubi Avatar Naruto is not small Country. He is only City lv for his physical stats and higher when amped by Senjutsu. His overcharged Bijuu-dama is small Country lv or Island+. Not for his physical abilities and small Island for his casual Bijuu-dama, scaling from the rest of the Bijuu.
EMS Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo, would only reach the lv of EMS/Edo Madara's Perfect Susanoo, if even that.


> Bijuu 1-8 are 14 megatons for physical stats. And their casual Bijuu-dama is 1 digit Gigaton. Sasuke's PS should scale to Madara's Perfect Susanoo for slashes and durability. That is  for attack power from the mountains he slashed, and for durability of  for taking a Bijuu-dama from Kyuubi without a scratch.


As for Reio Yhwach 


> Soul King Yhwach scales to at least his Country+ of . *115.02 teratons* of TNT to *460.43 teratons* of TNT. Thanks to , it can reach from *414 teratons *to *1.7 petatons*, by howdy's calculations in the same threat.


and Rinnegan Sasuke


> EoS or Current Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo, which finds itself in 5.30592734226 petatons of TNT (PtTNT) to 21.223709369 petatons of TNT (PtTNT).


He needs to be combined with Naruto or the rest of the Bijuu to reach the power of Indra Susanoo. Which he doesn't have. 
In layman's terms. Reio Yhwach can't overpower Rinnegan Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo via Raw power. But doesn't mean he can't injure Sasuke himself via Almighty. The question is not who wins in a fight, but whether Sasuke can stop Yhwach for good.



Akira1993 said:


> Honestly, only a hopeless idiot can disagree. Any character that Naruto can beat or stomp, Sasuke can do it as well.


Naruto > Sasuke, in all stats dude. You can't possibly think for Sasuke to be able to beat anyone Naruto can. Not just their powers are different, but their lvs as well. As shown with Momoshiki where Sasuke was being actually overpowered by Kinshiki and Naruto was overpowering an amped version of Momoshiki. Specially while Naruto receives a complete boost in stats, and Sasuke simply receives a protective armor.


----------



## Akira1993 (Feb 19, 2017)

Divell said:


> The question is whether Sasuke can keep him down for good. Should Sasuke be able to pull of a Chibaku Tensei on the Continent lv, he can potentially do so, but we would need to argue for Yhwach to stay put and do nothing in answer to that. While Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo, should stomp Yhwach in terms of raw power, his base self is still weaker than Yhwach himself. And due to that Almighty has all the reasons to be able to work on him. And while Sasuke Gejutsu can paralyse Yhwach body, doesn't stop Yhwach from thinking and using his non physical powers.
> 
> 
> Ok, I misremembered due to Yamato saying Naruto was at his complete 9 tails form. Also, at the 8 tails he was already totally free, and he broke from a small part of the Chibaku Tensei, not from the center, which doesn't argue for him to be scalable to the Chibaku's power.
> ...


The Bijuu dama that was calculated wasn't even even overcharged, did you read the calcul correctly ?
And for the last time,  Naruto = Sasuke, that is from the WoG, that is the purpose of Sasuke's character, deal with it. You sound like Naruto can stomp Sasuke anytime he wish lmao.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

Sasuke is continent level even without Susano'o. He's taken hits from Juudara, Kinshiki and amped Momoshiki 

Toneri isn't half as strong as amped Momo, Sasuke no doubt scales to the small planet level stuff


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Did Drivell just try to downplay PS to fucking city level 

casual bijuu dama are >> FRS so thats 3 digit Gigatons and charged ones are country level


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> The Bijuu dama that was calculated wasn't even even overcharged, did you read the calcul correctly ?
> And for the last time,  Naruto = Sasuke, that is from the WoG, that is the purpose of Sasuke's character, deal with it. You sound like Naruto can stomp Sasuke anytime he wish lmao.


No. The one that is calculated at country, which is the one that him and Hachibi creates, was severy charged and way bigger than the ones he they can normally drop.
No. During Valley of the End, before Boruto or The Last. Sasuke base = Naruto base. But Six Path Naruto, and above are stronger than Susanoo Sasuke. After Naruto ended his fight with Sasuke, which he did with near no Chakra stated by Kyuubi himself, he then obtained the second half of Kyuubi, which boost him even further. To the point Six Path Naruto > Base Naruto > amped Momoshiki > Kinshiki > base Sasuke. If you have been reading Boruto, you wouldn't even be saying that Naruto = Sasuke. As for whether Naruto can stomp Sasuke. In terms of Raw Power, yes. But from that to win in a battle. Is another story. 



Jackalinthebox said:


> Sasuke is continent level even without Susano'o. He's taken hits from Juudara, Kinshiki and amped Momoshiki
> 
> Toneri isn't half as strong as amped Momo, Sasuke no doubt scales to the small planet level stuff


No he isn't. He was getting overpowered by Kinshiki. He never took a direct hit from Juubidara. And the only time he was close to fighting Momoshiki, was a sneak attack with Chidori, which did jack to him.


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Did Drivell just try to downplay PS to fucking city level
> 
> casual bijuu dama are >> FRS so thats 3 digit Gigatons and charged ones are country level


Attack power and durability are too different things. You can't scale EMS Perfect Susanoo to something he never had contact with in the first place.


----------



## Akira1993 (Feb 19, 2017)

Divell said:


> No. The one that is calculated at country, which is the one that him and Hachibi creates, was severy charged and way bigger than the ones he they can normally drop.
> No. During Valley of the End, before Boruto or The Last. Sasuke base = Naruto base. But Six Path Naruto, and above are stronger than Susanoo Sasuke. After Naruto ended his fight with Sasuke, which he did with near no Chakra stated by Kyuubi himself, he then obtained the second half of Kyuubi, which boost him even further. To the point Six Path Naruto > Base Naruto > amped Momoshiki > Kinshiki > base Sasuke. If you have been reading Boruto, you wouldn't even be saying that Naruto = Sasuke. As for whether Naruto can stomp Sasuke. In terms of Raw Power, yes. But from that to win in a battle. Is another story.
> 
> 
> No he isn't. He was getting overpowered by Kinshiki. He never took a direct hit from Juubidara. And the only time he was close to fighting Momoshiki, was a sneak attack with Chidori, which did jack to him.


I said that the one that I posted was a bijuudama which wasn't charged, pay more intention.
I read Boruto, and still Naruto = Sasuke.
What are you talking about ? The movie is more canon than the manga version of Momoshiki arc, Masashi Kishomoto confirmed it : 
And in the movie, Sasuke wasn't overpowered by neither Kinshiki or Momoshiki.
Too bad for you.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

Divell said:


> No. The one that is calculated at country, which is the one that him and Hachibi creates, was severy charged and way bigger than the ones he they can normally drop.
> No. During Valley of the End, before Boruto or The Last. Sasuke base = Naruto base. But Six Path Naruto, and above are stronger than Susanoo Sasuke. After Naruto ended his fight with Sasuke, which he did with near no Chakra stated by Kyuubi himself, he then obtained the second half of Kyuubi, which boost him even further. To the point Six Path Naruto > Base Naruto > amped Momoshiki > Kinshiki > base Sasuke. If you have been reading Boruto, you wouldn't even be saying that Naruto = Sasuke. As for whether Naruto can stomp Sasuke. In terms of Raw Power, yes. But from that to win in a battle. Is another story.
> 
> 
> No he isn't. He was getting overpowered by Kinshiki. He never took a direct hit from Juubidara. And the only time he was close to fighting Momoshiki, was a sneak attack with Chidori, which did jack to him.


He blocked a punch from a Limbo clone. And against Momo he sent him flying with a kick, cut up a few of  his mokuton dragons and took a kick to the chest from him. 

He scales, nothing you say is going to change that


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 19, 2017)

Divell said:


> Tried that. And unless we can give the Seireitei a jump in size, it ends in Gigatons.


Why can't seireitei get a jump in size? It's a dimension with its own sun and night cycle isn't it? and yhwach said he was going to destroy 3 worlds. Seireitei was factored into that statement. So that would mean that it's a planet right? Isn't that one of the definitions of what world means? Just wondering.​


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 19, 2017)

Base yhwach blitzed yamamoto from a good distance away. Yamamoto easily has city+ dura. He was also able to resist 15 million degrees of heat for a prolonged time.
Yet yhwach cleaved him in two. He also pressured bankai ichigo although ichigo wasn't fresh it's still a noteworthy showing. 
Ichigo with his blut vein withstood hits from yhwach. Hits cable of cleaving Yamamoto in two.
Yhwach's blut vein should be even stronger. His blut vein at the least has city+ level dura and can easily resist 15 million degrees. 
Even in base he had his dura reduced to a black ant's and withstood multiple hits from the monk and was still conscious.
Yhwach has strong dura and an amazing tolerance for pain. He reacted to the monk and mimihagi in base. He has way more stamina and endurance than sasuke.
He's faster than sasuke or has comparable speed in base. Has better reactions. Is more durable and has more endurance + stamina than sasuke. 
His stats further increase with his all mighty. Sasuke has more physical strength but that means nothing against yhwach's dura and pain tolerance.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 19, 2017)

Base yhwach: digs two fingers into his throat. Shows no pain or discomfort.
Impales himself with a giant arrow and had that arrow send him at ridiculous speeds upwards, making him travel a crazy distance. Removes the arrow from his body showing no discomfort or pain.
Gets his veins exploded by the monk. Isn't bothered by that.
Gets his dura reduced to a black's ants, then gets smacked around. Then stomped on. He still remains conscious after that.
Sasuke without chakra and amps: gets impaled by his own katana by the hands of madra. Doesn't get up and is in critical condition.
In the first round yhwach steals sasuke's powers then impales him with a giant arrow. Or a bunch of them. Or he blows him to smithereens in the same fashion he did to yamamoto.
Once the almighty gets into play sasuke loses both rounds even worse than the first round.


----------



## snipernaadi (Feb 19, 2017)

chooses future where Sasuke gets his eyes stabbed by some woodbranch or smth


----------



## Divell (Feb 19, 2017)

snipernaadi said:


> chooses future where Sasuke gets his eyes stabbed by some woodbranch or smth


In battles we only take the possibly futures involving the two in the very battle. If yhwach can rip his eyes he can it with Almighty.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> SM FRS was triple-digit gigs last I remember. I don't recall if it was above Kenpachi's yield.
> 
> So if Seireitei's scaling is unreliable ala Sablés, what's the highest energy value Yhwach scales to?


I'd rather you make your own conclusion than take my word for it.



There are hills next to the 13th squad's training grounds. Of course we never knew whether they were IN Seireitei or just visible outside it because Kubo was literally too lazy to finish the whole thing and left the underneath blank.

Thing is, the novels (which are closely supervised by Kubo) that continue the series has this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Komamura Sajin did battle using the secret “Humanisation technique” handed down to him by his werewolf clan in order to strike down the enemies of Genryusai, in the end, the price he paid for that was transforming into an animal that could not speak.
> 
> Along with becoming a wolf, Komamura survived through the Great War, he remained hidden in the hills behind the training fields, Iba reported to everyone that “Captain was killed in action”.
> 
> ...






> “We were taken in swiftly without being exposed but, we were told we couldn’t be unloaded in a place where there were people watching, so we went to uncle’s delivery destination! It was a very big workshop called 'Omaeda Jewels’.”
> 
> “The Omaedas’ company buy gems from our werewolf clan……!“
> 
> ...







So there are clearly hills, forests and alike within Seireitei that aren't shown on-panel here.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Sablés said:


> I'd rather you make your own conclusion than take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kubo didnt even bother to draw the Rukongai in that pic we use for scaling


----------



## Brooks (Feb 19, 2017)

City level Perfect Susano'o?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 19, 2017)

You can't feasibly argue that teenage EMS Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o is anything short of island-level physically.

RSM Naruto's avatar = Rinnegan Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o in physical stats, take away their Six Paths upgrades, you get BM Naruto's avatar = EMS Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.

BM Naruto swinging a big-ass blade would fuck up Kurama or the Third Raikage, so EMS Sasuke's PS has to be scaled to FRS (triple-digit island-level paygrade) at the _bare minimum_.

This isn't even getting into adult Sasuke,  who is continent-level on his own, and continent/small-planet with his subsequent Susano'o forms.

Adult EMS Sasuke would *destroy* Yhwach. Hell, he could do it with basic Sharingan.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 19, 2017)

Sauce can't kill him for good tho


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

Can't Sasuke just toss him into space or something?


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Ywhach wins all rounds smh, Sasuke is not even stronger than Naruto or Kaguya lol


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Sasuke cant even beat Gremmy or Lille, why would you put him up against the ALMIGHTY?? Only Kaguya, EOS Naruto can even compete with Ywhach imo.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Sasuke cant even beat Gremmy or Lille, why would you put him up against the ALMIGHTY?? Only Kaguya, EOS Naruto can even compete with Ywhach imo.


Well your opinion is wrong


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Well your opinion is wrong


Explain to me what Sasuke has that can kill Almighty?


----------



## Sablés (Feb 19, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> so EMS Sasuke's PS has to be scaled to FRS (triple-digit island-level paygrade) at the _bare minimum_.


can someone link this?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Explain to me what Sasuke has that can kill Almighty?


His casual dc is enough to "kill" Yhwach. Problem is he'll keep coming back to get his ass whooped some more


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> His casual dc is enough to "kill" Yhwach. Problem is he'll keep coming back to get his ass whooped some more


You need a whooping. Sasuke will run out of chakra using all of his arsenal to stay alive.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 19, 2017)

FRS is single to double digit gigs


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> You need a whooping. Sasuke will run out of chakra using all of his arsenal to stay alive.


No need to waste his chakra when he can overpower Yourwhack with just his fists


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> No need to waste his chakra when he can overpower Yourwhack with just his fists


Lmao, how will he touch him? Don't you remember Yama's Bankai??


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Lmao, how will he touch him? Don't you remember Yama's Bankai??


By walking up to him obviously. 

Pretty sure Yama's Bankai is too weak to really be relevant against Rinnegan Sauce


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> By walking up to him obviously.
> 
> Pretty sure Yama's Bankai is too weak to really be relevant against Rinnegan Sauce


Lmao it's one of the strongest Bankai in the series and I doubt Sasuke can touch anything as hot as the FREAKIGN sun


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Lmao it's one of the strongest Bankai in the series and I doubt Sasuke can touch anything as hot as the FREAKIGN sun


" One The strongest Bankai in the seires means absolutely nothing to a Naruto top Tier. 
Wow did Yama's bankai became the new Amaterasu  ?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Prolly got Pain's shit mixed up with Nardo's shit. That was triple GT to single TT, IIRC.
> 
> 
> Unless they revised it again


Why arent you using the high end? All it does is add the value of the 4 rocks kicked up by FRS.


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> " One The strongest Bankai in the seires means absolutely nothing to a Naruto top Tier.
> Wow did Yama's bankai became the new Amaterasu  ?


Yama's Bankai > Amaterasu


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Lmao it's one of the strongest Bankai in the series and I doubt Sasuke can touch anything as hot as the FREAKIGN sun


I'll have you know, Sasuke has touched Amaterasu on multiple occasions


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> I'll have you know, Sasuke has touched Amaterasu on multiple occasions


Amaterasu is not as hot as the sun lol


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Amaterasu is not as hot as the sun lol


the heat of the sun is building level shit.


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> the heat of the sun is building level shit.


Lmao you my friend are burnt out!


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Amaterasu is not as hot as the sun lol


Databooks don't lie 

In all seriousness though, Yama's strongest attack is only single digit teratons iirc. Sauce can tank that


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Databooks don't lie
> 
> In all seriousness though, Yama's strongest attack is only single digit teratons iirc. Sauce can tank that


With PS? Maybe, but it will drain his chakra, Ywhach has more stamina and can never die lol


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> With PS? Maybe, but it will drain his chakra, Ywhach has more stamina and can never die lol


He'd tank it without Susano'o, but feel free to believe what ya want


----------



## Imagine (Feb 19, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Why arent you using the high end? All it does is add the value of the 4 rocks kicked up by FRS.


Me? I don't do Nardo scaling/feats. That's up to you experts.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2017)

Heat of the sun wank in 2017. 

Being as hot as the sun isn't worth shit, anyone worth a damn would be completely unfazed. Yama's temperature wouldn't do shit to Sauce.


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> He'd tank it without Susano'o, but feel free to believe what ya want


You my friend are a serious wanker and cannot accept truth. Sasuke (EOS) with all of his magical powerups is not even on Naruto or Kaguya's level, those are the only characters in the series who even has a chance against the ALMIGHTY.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> With PS? Maybe, but it will drain his chakra, Ywhach has more stamina and can never die lol


Rinegan Sauce and adult sauce don't need PS to block a country level attack .


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> You my friend are a serious wanker and cannot accept truth. Sasuke (EOS) with all of his magical powerups is not even on Naruto or Kaguya's level, those are the only characters in the series who even has a chance against the ALMIGHTY.


NO , my friend you are a wanker , a big one !
Don't believe me ? Well take a look at your stupid spite threads. That will tell you smth about how fair you are


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Rinegan Sauce and adult sauce don't need PS to block a country level attack .


How can you beat someone who can steal your powers, see the future, come back again even if you kill him? Lol


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> How can you beat someone who can steal your powers, see the future, come back again even if you kill him? Lol


By being much stronger than him. Also Sasuke has his own hax.. stop having wet dreams about Yhach. He ain't really a big shot in the grand scheme of things .


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> By being much stronger than him. Also Sasuke has his own hax.. stop having wet dreams about Yhach. He ain't really a big shot in the grand scheme of things .


A (Ichigo) is stronger than B (Naruto) which C (Sasuke) lost too.. Ywhach only lost to Ichigo because of a arrow/Aizen/kuboplot lol. Stop being a wanker, Ywhach w/ Almighty and SK arm is stronger than EOS Sasuke.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 19, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> A (Ichigo) is stronger than B (Naruto) which C (Sasuke) lost too.. Ywhach only lost to Ichigo because of a arrow/Aizen/kuboplot lol. Stop being a wanker, Ywhach w/ Almighty and SK arm is stronger than EOS Sasuke.


 Whatever helps you sleep at night, kiddo
Looking forward to more of your threads


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 19, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night, kiddo


You seriously need help, if you are not going to give me serious reasons why Sasuke wins every round then please stop being so burnt out.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> A (Ichigo) is stronger than B (Naruto) which C (Sasuke) lost too.. Ywhach only lost to Ichigo because of a arrow/Aizen/kuboplot lol. Stop being a wanker, Ywhach w/ Almighty and SK arm is stronger than EOS Sasuke.



Ichigo gets his shit pushed in by any Naruto top tier in a horrifically one-sided bloodbath.

Ywach can only survive a single hit because of Almighty.

And Sauce can just pull an Aizen and shut off his brain.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> A (Ichigo) is stronger than B (Naruto) which C (Sasuke) lost too.. Ywhach only lost to Ichigo because of a arrow/Aizen/kuboplot lol. Stop being a wanker, Ywhach w/ Almighty and SK arm is stronger than EOS Sasuke.



Yeah no Naruto would stomp Ichigo casually and Sasuke is barely weaker than, not massively weaker than Naruto.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> You seriously need help, if you are not going to give me serious reasons why Sasuke wins every round then please stop being so burnt out.


I don't need to give you any reasons. That shit can be resolved by lurking and by doing some fucking research. I don't want to educate you on how things work or on things that have been established for years.
Take your fanboism down a notch


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 20, 2017)

I recommend you don't make any Ichigo vs Rinnegan Sauce threads. You wouldn't like the outcome


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> I don't need to give you any reasons. That shit can be resolved by lurking and by doing some fucking research. I don't want to educate you on how things work or on things that have been established for years.
> Take your fanboism down a notch


I do my own research and READ(not just watch) the manga.. Sasuke is strong, but almost nothing he has can defeat Almighty/SK Juha Bach.. Only genjutsu..


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> I recommend you don't make any Ichigo vs Rinnegan Sauce threads. You wouldn't like the outcome


Baptism by fire my friend, baptism by fire


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> I do my own research and READ(not just watch) the manga.. Sasuke is strong, but almost nothing he has can defeat Almighty/SK Juha Bach.. Only genjutsu..


No , i'm talking about making reasearch from a battldome context. Calcs, power-scallings things like that. 
Also you should really learn  what a  NLF is .


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> No , i'm talking about making reasearch from a battldome context. Calcs, power-scallings things like that.
> Also you should really learn  what a  NLF is .


What is a NLF deer


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> What is a NLF deer



Here you go . Enjoy !


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 20, 2017)

Did he just admit genjutsu could stop Ywach?


----------



## ACE NITRO (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> How can you beat someone who can steal your powers, see the future, come back again even if you kill him? Lol


They should really ban yhwach thread its become a cesspool of wankers and fanboys repeating the same shit over and over and over again


----------



## Sablés (Feb 20, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Why arent you using the high end? All it does is add the value of the 4 rocks kicked up by FRS.


Waka addresses why in that calc


----------



## Akira1993 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Sasuke downplay here is pathetic and ridiculous.


----------



## Divell (Feb 20, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> By walking up to him obviously.
> 
> Pretty sure Yama's Bankai is too weak to really be relevant against Rinnegan Sauce


Is not a matter of whether he is weak or strong. Yamamoto's Bankai cover the user in an energy as hot as 15 millions degrees, which is literally as hot as the core of the sun. Sasuke is not touching Yhwach, if Yhwach is using Bankai, don't know about Perfect Susanoo.



Akira1993 said:


> The Bijuu dama that was calculated wasn't even even overcharged, did you read the calcul correctly ?
> And for the last time,  Naruto = Sasuke, that is from the WoG, that is the purpose of Sasuke's character, deal with it. You sound like Naruto can stomp Sasuke anytime he wish lmao.


Where is the link. Because the only Bijuu-dama calc that reaches the teratons, is the one overcharged by Kyuubi and Hachibi, that leaves the huge crater on the ground.



Akira1993 said:


> I said that the one that I posted was a bijuudama which wasn't charged, pay more intention.
> I read Boruto, and still Naruto = Sasuke.
> What are you talking about ? The movie is more canon than the manga version of Momoshiki arc, Masashi Kishomoto confirmed it :
> And in the movie, Sasuke wasn't overpowered by neither Kinshiki or Momoshiki.
> Too bad for you.


There are no calcs, for casual Bijuu-dama, that reaches fucking Teratons. Unless you are using, Kyuubi's charged bijuudama combined with Susanoo's chakra blade. Which are charged. Not just from a stronger version of Kyuubi, but enhanced by Madara's Perfect Susanoo as well.

Is obvious you don't read Boruto. Sasuke was completely overpowered by Kinshiki,

Gets overpowered by Kinshiki, again.

Tried to cut Momoshiki's head to completely fail.

Was given a run for his money by a kid.

With all that in mind. Here is what happens when Sasuke fight Kaguya,

again,

Six Paths Naruto overpowers that same attack,

can cut Kaguya's arm,

and can send her backwards with just one punch


Here is the main showcase of Sasuke and Naruto against Momoshiki, where Naruto was even against him in base, and completely overpowered him when using Six Paths, while Sasuke did jack to a dizzied Momoshiki, and had to be rescued by Naruto from his snakes things.

So Sasuke in base, is nowhere near close to Continent lv. At best, he is Island lv scaling from his Chidori from The Last. And that's pushing him, cause if he could destroy the meteor with nothing but his base stats, he wouldn't have needed Chidori. He is deffinetely scaling from Hachibi's Whirlwind, which is 14 megatons.

Nowhere in that interview says Boruto The Movie is the main continuity. In fact, Hashirama confirmed he is heavily involved in the manga. Making the manga the main continuity.




Jackalinthebox said:


> He blocked a punch from a Limbo clone. And against Momo he sent him flying with a kick, cut up a few of  his mokuton dragons and took a kick to the chest from him.
> 
> He scales, nothing you say is going to change that


Read above, and he was slapped by a Limbo clone. He didn't tanked anything, and Naruto's clones later on were seen fighting them everly. Look, Six Path Naruto was overpowering Kaguya's vacuum attacks. Those same attacks, were capable of breaking Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo. Base Sasuke, doesn't scale.



The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Why can't seireitei get a jump in size? It's a dimension with its own sun and night cycle isn't it? and yhwach said he was going to destroy 3 worlds. Seireitei was factored into that statement. So that would mean that it's a planet right? Isn't that one of the definitions of what world means? Just wondering.​



Kubo doesn't draw a actual given scale that we can push the Seireitei to be bigger than a City of multiple km in diameter.
People in here prefer to use what is shown in the manga, instead of actually taking the numbers that are given by Yoruichi in the manga (10 days between door), and in size given in Fake to Black Kubo (more than ) was heavily involved in the writing, even though Kubo seems to considering most of the shit he was involved with as Canon.
It is a planet where they are, not Soul Society itself. It has more than just the human planes. There is the animal kingdom, etc.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Kubo didnt even bother to draw the Rukongai in that pic we use for scaling


Kubo doesn't care about drawing Rukongai, as he already explained in a movie it has more than 200 spirit miles in Radius/Diameter and 10 days between doors. Which considering a human can walk up to 30 miles per day. It would mean there is a diameter of over 1536.79477 kilometers for the Seireitei. Unfortunately, due to Kubo's drawing of the Seireitei, we will never get the Seireitei over 2 digits km. Even though is completely shown, stated, implied, that is way bigger than that. Specially when it took 10 years, to reconstruct most of the Seireitei, and still working on it. A 2 digits km city, wouldn't' take that long.



ATastyMuffin said:


> You can't feasibly argue that teenage EMS Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o is anything short of island-level physically.
> 
> RSM Naruto's avatar = Rinnegan Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o in physical stats, take away their Six Paths upgrades, you get BM Naruto's avatar = EMS Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> ...


Six Path Naruto's Avatar was stopping Sasuke's Attacks, and in his normal Six path Mode, he was overpowering the same Kaguya that destroyed his Susanoo several times. FRS is 54 Gigatons. Unfortunately, it has never actually attacked anything or been survived by anyone that has had contact with a . Kyuubi Avatar's physical strength is city. His casual Bijuu dama, are small island, and the charged ones, Island +/Small Country.

And I love how people forget, we are still arguing a Hypothetical Perfect Susanoo for Sasuke. Madara's own attacks are  for attack power. His own feat, he has never slashed a Bijuu-dama, or shown to be able to do so, he has only survived a casual one, which is what we can scale his durability to. Which is what we can scale EMS Sasuke's *HYPOTHETICAL *Susanoo!! You can't scale characters out of thin air, without proof.

There is no Adult EMS. And base Yhwach is arguably in the Country lv for Reishi attacks and Blut Vene durability, etc. EMS Sasuke shouldn't be able to "destroy" Yhwach.



Jackalinthebox said:


> Can't Sasuke just toss him into space or something?


He will just shut himself back with an arrow, like he did with Ichibei. He would need to BFR him via portal, and Yhwach has his own teleportation powers. BFR does nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 20, 2017)

Divell said:


> Is not a matter of whether he is weak or strong. Yamamoto's Bankai cover the user in an energy as hot as 15 millions degrees, which is literally as hot as the core of the sun. Sasuke is not touching Yhwach, if Yhwach is using Bankai, don't know about Perfect Susanoo.
> 
> 
> Where is the link. Because the only Bijuu-dama calc that reaches the teratons, is the one overcharged by Kyuubi and Hachibi, that leaves the huge crater on the ground.
> ...


You really wrote up an entire essay that's literally not going to change anything concerning Sasuke's standing

Not to mention the fact that you post a scan of Sasuke taking a hit from one of fused Momoshiki's Justu and then go on to say he's only island level 

Hashirama isn't the writer of Naruto btw


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 20, 2017)

He does that a lot.


----------



## Divell (Feb 20, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> I'm too dense I won't read what you wrote.


Fixed.

You are literally trying to negate what is been shown in the manga.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 20, 2017)

Divell said:


> Fixed.
> 
> You are literally trying to negate what is been shown in the manga.


Wow ok. 

So those attacks from Kinshiki and Momoshiki that Sauce blocked and tanked were city level huh?


----------



## Akira1993 (Feb 20, 2017)

Divell said:


> Is not a matter of whether he is weak or strong. Yamamoto's Bankai cover the user in an energy as hot as 15 millions degrees, which is literally as hot as the core of the sun. Sasuke is not touching Yhwach, if Yhwach is using Bankai, don't know about Perfect Susanoo.
> 
> 
> Where is the link. Because the only Bijuu-dama calc that reaches the teratons, is the one overcharged by Kyuubi and Hachibi, that leaves the huge crater on the ground.
> ...


Check and read again the calcul that I posted, it was the bijuu dama from the Hashirama's fight, it wasn't charged lol.

Masashi : " especially since the current story is still adapted *from the movie script that I created* ".
Get it ? The movie is more canon than the manga regarding that specific part lol, the new author of the manga Boruto ( who was a mere assistant of Kishimoto before, only makes a poor cut and paste ).
So, yeah, learn to read properly please and Sasuke = Naruto, Kishimoto said that long ago, you can cry all you want about it, the WoG has more credit that anyone on the matter.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

EMS is inferior in stats to Ywach that is supposed to be the strongest Quincy since the start.

Second fight goes to Sasuke for being stronger and this version Ywach being no different than the previous outside of Allmighty.

Soul King Ywach has Allmighty and all the SR abilities+the power to destroy the world, eventually he would kill Sasuke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

Yhwach > ems sasuke in stats like someone else said before me. Yamamoto's bankai > sasuke, naruto, kaguya. Two of those people who were mentioned were threatened by lava. Those two being naruto and sasuke.
Ems sasuke wouldn't be able to touch yhwach. Nor would he be able to outlast him. 
The second round yhwach steals sasuke's powers with the almighty or no sells everything sasuke throws at him and runs right through him like he did to the monk when he awakened his all mighty.
The third round sasuke gets his eyes crushed. Yhwach can destroy zanpaktous and bankais. A pair of eyes will be no problem.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Yamamoto's bankai > sasuke, naruto, kaguya.



Wrong




The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Two of those people who were mentioned were threatened by lava.



A magical world of lava created by kaguya. not your everyday lava


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

Divell said:


> Is not a matter of whether he is weak or strong. Yamamoto's Bankai cover the user in an energy as hot as 15 millions degrees, which is literally as hot as the core of the sun. Sasuke is not touching Yhwach, if Yhwach is using Bankai, don't know about Perfect Susanoo.
> 
> 
> Where is the link. Because the only Bijuu-dama calc that reaches the teratons, is the one overcharged by Kyuubi and Hachibi, that leaves the huge crater on the ground.
> ...


Thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Wrong
> 
> 15 million degrees > sasuke, naruto, kaguya.
> 
> ...


 that's cool. Now where's your proof that it's 15 million degrees or above? better yet where's your proof that's it's even as hot as the hyperbole amaterasu? which at best is surface of the sun hot. Even though it isn't and hasn't been proved to be.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

15 million degree isn't even as hot as our strongest shit. Since 2001 Humans could achieve trillion's of degree heat with our technology and the strongest technology we have is still not enough to destroy a whole country/continent in a single shot.

Nardo and co can use energies that can cut the moon in half energies that can destroy countries and continents in a single shot.

seriously you guys really love to emphasis that heat but you guys are dumb enough to recognize that heat is not hax, it is a form of energy, literally.

The manga not talking about heat but still hinting that they can be burned by shit tells us that the energy emitted by that thing that could burn them is by far stronger than the shit they had already tank. (Bijudama that can destroy countries, an energy sword that can cut a moon in half like it was butter)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

That was normal lava, had it been hot enough to harm Naruto and Sasuke Sakura would have died just being near it, same as Kaguya gravity dimension holding her down despite being far stronger than Sakura but having a similar weight.

Authors treat heat, gravity, cutting, freezing, etc. as diferent, it just isn't done in OBD because a system of "energy is energy" is used.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 20, 2017)

This Yhwach fan club bs is getting old

Adult Sauce has better stats than any version of Yhwach

Yama's Bankai isn't enough to beat any Nardo god tier


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> 15 million degree isn't even as hot as our strongest shit. Since 2001 Humans could achieve trillion's of degree heat with our technology and the strongest technology we have is still not enough to destroy a whole country/continent in a single shot.
> 
> Nardo and co can use energies that can cut the moon in half energies that can destroy countries and continents in a single shot.
> 
> ...


 i do believe you're having a terrible case of induced stupidity. Give a number for how hot the laser was. Something that not only failed to destroy the hollow moon but also failed to light said hollow moon on fire. Now compare that 
(if you even can) to yamamoto's bankai that was given a number and that number being as hot as the core of the sun. The core of the sun's heat > some laser with unquantifiable heat that failed to light a hollow moon on fire. Try to real life physics that.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

All I'm getting is wank & nlf. And lol real life physics. No rebuttal against the all mighty other than nlf. Against yamamoto's bankai I'm getting lol real life physics. Instead getting any logical counter or anything that shows a counter is even had I'm getting wank.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 20, 2017)

are Drivell and Gomu multiplying?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> No rebuttal against the all mighty other than nlf. Against yamamoto's bankai I'm getting lol real life physics. Instead getting any logical counter


> physics (It doesn't matter if it is in real life or not anyway)
> Not a logical counter. (Seriously the most logical shit in the universe is science)

 Do you guys even understand how logic works?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 20, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> are Drivell and Gomu multiplying?


Apparently we're the wankers for not buying into multiversal omnipotent nazi mustache man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

Magical lava heat = unquantifiable
Laser heat= unquantifiable
Yamamoto's bankai = 15 million degrees. Quantifiable heat > unquantifiable heat by default.
Yhwach by the monk's own words stole his power. Yhwach with all the mighty can revive himself. Yhwach can steal powers with the all mighty. Yhwach has all of the stern ritters powers. Yhwach has better reactions + better stamina + dura + a high tolerance for pain + better and stronger hax + regen + reality warping on some scale.
What does ems sasuke and rinnegan sasuke have to combat against that? More physical strength? That mind you is not good enough to contend with yhwach in the first round. But is something he has over yhwach in the second and third round.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Quantifiable heat > unquantifiable heat by default.


this shit is bullshit.

Quantifiable heat is not > Unquantifiable heat.

let me change your draft slightly and then this will spiral to one giant bullshit.

The sun is 15 million degree = quantifiable

An unknown star in the galaxy with an unknown heat = unquantifiable.

and this conjecture just prove your shit is already bullshit.

 we can even expand this shit.

The sun = quantifiable

A planet  almost the size of a sun and its  = unquantifiable. yea the scientist already found some shit like that.

Another shit that can prove that what you typed is bullshit.

 just because shit is unquatifiable does not mean there is no proof that that shit is not hotter than the quantifiable one.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Lava heat = unquantifiable
> Laser heat= unquantifiable
> Yamamoto's bankai = 15 million degrees. Quantifiable heat > unquantifiable heat by default.
> Yhwach by the monk's own words stole his power. Yhwach with all the mighty can revive himself. Yhwach can steal powers with the all mighty. Yhwach has all of the stern ritters powers. Yhwach has better reactions + better stamina + better and stronger hax + regen + reality warping on some scale.
> What does ems sasuke and rinnegan sasuke have to combat against that? More physical strength?


More everything. 
 15 milions degrees still means shit to Sasuke's durability. Actually it means shit to every Naruto top-tier.
Reviving himslef dosen't mean he wins. 
  The only thing Yhwach's "incredible' hax does here is preventing him from being slaughtered .
Still wanking hard i see.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> this shit is bullshit.
> 
> Quantifiable heat is not > Unquantifiable heat.
> 
> ...


 more  and this  is all I'm getting. Oh and more lol real life physics.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

how is explaining shit to you  = salt?

seriously this salt shit is getting misused this days.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

The lava heat isn't unquantifiable, is just that Kishimoto doesn't care about physics.

That's why it doesn't matter.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The lava heat isn't unquantifiable



then quantify it.

 end of story.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> just that Kishimoto doesn't care about physics.



We have an author is dead rule pass around here. we don't care if the author care or doesn't care as long as he has written that shit he already provided the proof we need that this shit is far more stronger  or weaker than its real life counterpart. the thing is the proof is on the former.

 because in reality none us here can know and read the mind of the author to prove that they don't care. that's just your opinion and it is subjective to be scrutinize in any forum board.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> More everything.
> 15 milions degrees still means shit to Sasuke's durability. Actually it means shit to every Naruto top-tier.
> Reviving himslef dosen't mean he wins.
> The only thing Yhwach's "incredible' hax does here is preventing him from being slaughtered .
> Still wanking hard i see.


I do suppose you have proof to your claims of sasuke or any naruto top tier having the dura to resist 15 million degrees even though naruto got burned while wearing his chakra cloak and naruto and sasuke feared lol magic lava.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> We have an author is dead rule pass around here. we don't care if the author care or doesn't care as long as he has written that shit he already provided the proof we need that this shit is far more stronger than its real life counterpart.
> 
> because in reality none us here can know and read the mind of the author to prove thatthey don't care. that's just your opinion and it is subjective to be scrutinize in any forum board.



You seriously don't realize that we are agreeing with each other?


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> then quantify it.
> 
> end of story.
> 
> ...


 snake > raiden ck


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> snake > raiden


 who cares? that's not the topic of this thread. Also I just like the coffee drinking part and his eyes on this avatar because that's literally what I look like when I am debating with guys like you.

You know how this guys eyes look so bored it can bore a hole through you guys head and it still looks like it is chilling with a hot coffee.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> I do suppose you have proof to your claims of sasuke or any naruto top tier having the dura to resist 15 million degrees even though naruto got burned while wearing his chakra cloak and naruto and sasuke feared lol magic lava.


They tanked  blows with a far greater energy ouptut then lol 15 milions degrees. So yeah. Yhwach still dosen't do anything here .


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> They tanked blows with a far greater energy ouptut then lol 15 milions degrees. So yeah. Yhwach still dosen't do anything here .



Ywach has hax abilities to kill Sasuke.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> You seriously don't realize that we are agreeing with each other?


 he's too busy making drinking coffee expressions instead of offering a rebuttal.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Ywach has hax abilities to kill Sasuke.



No one is denying that.

 he still need to have a future where he doesn't die from the large explosion that is going to happen. so it's either his defeat or mutual destruction.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> You seriously don't realize that we are agreeing with each other?



We don't really agree with each other though.

I think you missed that point in an earlier post


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> They tanked  blows with a far greater energy ouptut then lol 15 milions degrees. So yeah. Yhwach still dosen't do anything here .


 still no proof of any naruto character having dura that can even resist lava temps or shrug it off.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> No one is denying that.
> 
> he still need to have a future where he doesn't die from the large explosion that is going to happen. so it's either his defeat or mutual destruction.



But he isn't dying precisely because of this, they have comparable speeds and he can use Allmighty tlike teleportation, aside from his shadow portals, meaning a lot of chances of not getting killed so Allmighty would work fine to keep him alive.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Like ?



Shit that he hasn't shown or care to use. but he has it. Lille's space magic and such.

Only way he is using them are if he is OOC.

so they can do it in the Fanfiction site if they want.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> still no proof of any naruto character having dura that can even resist lava temps or shrug it off.


Except ... tanking much stroger stuff .


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> We don't really agree with each other though.
> 
> I think you missed that point in an earlier post



You are telling him that 15.000.000 degrees wont kill Sasuke because he has tanked attacks with far more energy and explaining why the lava thing can't be used as an argument for it, is the same i'm saying.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Shit that he hasn't shown or care to use. but he has it. Lille's space magic and such.
> 
> Only way he is using them are if he is OOC.
> 
> so they can do it in the Fanfiction site if they want.


Yep..thought so


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Like ?


 if you don't know by now then there's no point in answering your question.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Like ?



All the SR abilities, or if you are really skeptic about that, at the very least Pernida and Gerard powers as soul king parts.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> xplaining why the lava thing can't be used as an argument for it



I'm explaining that there's more proof to extrapolate that the lava has higher heat than > 15 million degree, rather than that shit is proof that they are weak.

 again low end doesn't even prove that the high end is invalid in the first place so it being useable or not is just subjective. the debate is basically no better than asking if a half empty glass is better than a half full glass.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> All the SR abilities, or if you are really skeptic about that, at the very least Pernida and Gerard powers as soul king parts.



As I said

Shit that he hasn't shown or care to use.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> All the SR abilities, or if you are really skeptic about that, at the very least Pernida and Gerard powers.


Powers which he never used or never cared to use.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> You are telling him that 15.000.000 degrees wont kill Sasuke because he has tanked attacks with far more energy and explaining why the lava thing can't be used as an argument for it, is the same i'm saying.


Don't bother with them. They can't debunk anything. One of them asked for something they should know by now.


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 20, 2017)

What special abilities does EMS have besides eternal light (not going blind)? People act like it's special when all it does is make it so you can spam more shtty moves lol


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Feb 20, 2017)

It's wank when it's more convenient to downplay instead of debate. It's already agreed adult sauce and adult nar have the tools to get the job done but non god sauce has no go to for insta win here.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Powers which he never used or never cared to use.


I can make the same argument that Sasuke can use all of the Jutsu in Naruto because he has Rinegan .


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> I'm explaining that there's more proof to extrapolate that the lava has higher heat than > 15 million degree, rather than that shit is proof that they are weak.
> 
> again low end doesn't even prove that the high end is invalid in the first place so it being useable or not is just subjective. the debate is basically no better than asking if a half empty glass is better than a half full glass.




The whole lava point is useless for being basically a trope.



reyatsuguy said:


> Powers which he never used or never cared to use.



When he could have used them he didn't need them, then it was too late because he lost them all together with Allmighty.

The only reason the SR had them in the first place is because he gave them those powers.

Aside from Gerard and Pernida that where soul king parts that he also absorbed before going to the SS.


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Powers which he never used or *never cared to use*.





reyatsuguy said:


> I can make the same argument that Sasuke can use all of the Jutsu in Naruto because he has Rinegan .



You deer are immature and hard to debate with. If that's the case why did he not beat Naruto?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> I can make the same argument that Sasuke can use all of the Jutsu in Naruto because he has Rinegan .



Or Naruto can utilize every Jutsu that is known in Naruto because he was given that knowledge along with his six path power.

 shit is they haven't shown to utilize it in character so even if they are bloodlusted they aren't going to use that kind of ability.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> he only reason the SR had them in the first place is because he gave them those powers.



We know this. shit is as a character that has his own mind set it was shown that he wouldn't utilize it in battle. and even if he would he would think of it at the very last minute where it was already too late. that mind set is taken into account in every OBD fight.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The whole lava point is useless for being basically a trope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We only use what the character has shown in the pannels. Like i said i can make the same argument that Sasuke can spam every justsu in Naruto because he has seen them with Sharingan, has Rinegan that gives him mastery over all chackra-types and Rikudo chackra


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

It's simple until either of them get a statement regarding the heat of the lava + laser you have to go with the highest temp of real lava which doesn't compare to the core of the sun and the laser at best still doesn't reach 15 million degrees.
So sasuke gets roasted. And sasuke is weaker than naruto. That means that bodes even less well for him.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> You deer are immature and hard to debate with. If that's the case why did he not beat Naruto?


Because he loves him


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Because he loves him



Simple.. He could not..

You overrate Saucegay who is not on Ywhach, Naruto, Kaguya, or Aizen's level.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> It's simple until either of them get a statement regarding the heat of the lava + laser you have to go with the highest temp of real lava which doesn't compare to the core of the sun and the laser at best still doesn't reach 15 million degrees.



Er no that's not how this shit work.

 Or we would have every nuke explosion to be as big and as strong as the strongest nuke we have and not surpassing that is bullshit when you have nukes in fiction that can crater a whole continent.

Heat is not some magical phenomenon. It is shit that is produce by energy

if you can prove that the energy is higher than it real world counter part then you can have a heat that is higher than what we have in real world it doesn't matter if the author cared to mention it or not.

A nuke that can kill superman is obviously > the TSAR bomb. 

The writer, editor, or anyone else doesn't need to tell you that shit is > the tsar bomb when you can conclude it via the context of the story.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

This is officially a joke thread.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Er no that's not how this shit work.
> 
> Or we would have every nuke explosion to be as big and as strong as the strongest nuke we have. and not surpassing that is bullshit when you have nukes in fiction that can crater a whole continent.


 so go ahead and quantity the heat of the laser real life physics dude.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Simple.. He could not..
> 
> You overrate Saucegay who is not on Ywhach, Naruto, Kaguya, or Aizen's level.


He's arguably equall in power with Naruto or a little weaker. And >>>> Bleach's top tiers anyway.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> This is officially a joke thread.


Could not agree more.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 20, 2017)

Some of you kids are presenting YouTube comment level debate skills. Yama's Bankai isn't doing shit to people who have continent level durability and above 
:letgo


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> so go ahead and quantity the heat of the laser real life physics dude.



I don't need to quantify It.

The shit is we have proof that Naruto and Sauce can take energies that are above a merely 15 million degree of heat.

The Lava can damage Naruto and Sauce which basically tells you that in context it should have energies that are surpassing or > 15 million degree heat.

 direct comparison should tell you that.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> I don't need to quantify It.
> 
> The shit is we have proof that Naruto and Sauce can take energies that are above 15 million degree heat.
> 
> ...


 We both said that 6 or 7 times. We might as well  talk to a wall.


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> He's arguably equall in power with Naruto or a little weaker. And >>>> Bleach's top tiers anyway.


Naruto is stronger than him, the show is called Naruto not Saucegay lol.

Saucegay isn't on their level, Kaguya/Naruto are.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> No one is denying that.
> 
> he still need to have a future where he doesn't die from the large explosion that is going to happen. so it's either his defeat or mutual destruction.


Did you see what he did to ichigo's bankai without moving? if madara can fly by and yank kakashi's eye out then yhwach who destroyed ichigo's bankai without moving can do the same to sasuke.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Naruto is stronger than him, the show is called Naruto not Saucegay lol.
> 
> Saucegay isn't on their level, Kaguya/Naruto are.


I really hope you're not actually 33 and still this dense


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Did you see what he did to ichigo's bankai without moving? if madara can fly by and yank kakashi's eye out then yhwach who destroyed ichigo's bankai without moving can do the same to sasuke.



Organ durability is not really a tier lower than the durability of the character.

 or you would have characters that can tank shit with their skin having cesspool of goop for organ due to how energy transfer works inside ones body.

So if your skin can tank shit at certain level let say country level and you aren't dying after that hit it means your organ has no problem taking that kind of energy.

You can basically understand this if you ever try watching an explosion site where they test blast damage.


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Did you see what he did to ichigo's bankai without moving? if madara can fly by and yank kakashi's eye out then yhwach who destroyed ichigo's bankai without moving can do the same to sasuke.


Which episode was this


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> Naruto is stronger than him, the show is called Naruto not Saucegay lol.
> 
> Saucegay isn't on their level, Kaguya/Naruto are.



Read this and shut up. It's been established for years.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 20, 2017)

Five

Fucking

Pages


We've had this exact thread at least six times and Sauce won every single one.

How does it keep coming back?

Somebody exorcise this shit.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 20, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Did you see what he did to ichigo's bankai without moving? if madara can fly by and yank kakashi's eye out then yhwach who destroyed ichigo's bankai without moving can do the same to sasuke.


Except Juudara is stronger than Yhwach, Sasuke is stronger than Yhwach and Kakashi is literal fodder to Sauce. So your argument falls flat on it's face


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh lort it looks like Drivell bought his family up in this thread.


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 20, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Except Juudara is stronger than Yhwach, Sasuke is stronger than Yhwach and Kakashi is literal fodder to Sauce. So your argument falls flat on it's face


Be honest do you read the Bleach manga


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> We know this. shit is as a character that has his own mind set it was shown that he wouldn't utilize it in battle. and even if he would he would think of it at the very last minute where it was already too late. that mind set is taken into account in every OBD fight.



He has a lot of time since Sasuke can't end him for good, and I can't imagine Ywach just losing instead of using all his powers.



reyatsuguy said:


> We only use what the character has shown in the pannels. Like i said i can make the same argument that Sasuke can spam every justsu in Naruto because he has seen them with Sharingan, has Rinegan that gives him mastery over all chackra-types and Rikudo chackra



Ywach has shown to give himself new abilities when he is in trouble, and unlike Sasuke he has no reason for not using his full set of powers.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He has a lot of time since Sasuke can't end him for good, and I can't imagine Ywach just losing instead of using all his powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ywach has shown to give himself new abilities when he is in trouble, and unlike Sasuke he has no reason for not using his full set of powers.


And ? He never used the other Stern's powers either way. Once again, we can use only what he showed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty @LazyWaka @MusubiKazesaru Please put this thread out of it's misery.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Feb 20, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> I don't need to quantify It.
> 
> The shit is we have proof that Naruto and Sauce can take energies that are above a merely 15 million degree of heat.
> 
> ...


You want to edit what you said bro? because it seems like you coincided.
"i don't need to quantify it"
"the shit is we have proof that naruto and sauce can tank energies that are above a measly 15 million degrees"
"the lava Can damage naruto and sasuke which basically tells you in context it should have energies that are surpassing or > 15 million degrees" unless I missed a post from either of the two of you showing proof backing up your claims this to me is saying I concede. And I have know no idea what I'm talking about. In no particular order. The lava can damage naruto and sauce is what sounds like a concession to me and until numbers or statements are giving core of the sun temps > lava temps.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> And ? He never used the other Stern's powers either way. Once again, we can use only what he showed.



We don't even know if he did, after all he split Ichigo's Bankai in two even thoug the thing was powerfull enough to kill him twice, we just see the results of that.

What we do know is that he can use them and has the time (because he brings himself back from the dead)  to reach the conclusion that he should use them, wich is helped by the fact that he can see the future too.

Even if he couldn't kill Sasuke (he can)  he isn't dying either do to speed, dimensional travel and precognition, and if he do dies he brings himself back, so it would just be irrelevant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 20, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> We don't even know if he did, after all he split Ichigo's Bankai in two even thoug the ting was powerrfull enough to kill him twice.
> 
> What we do know is that he can use them and has the time to reach the conclusion that he should use them, wich ius aided by the fact that he can see the future too.


He didn't show them on pannel. Maybe he used them , maybe not.It's speculation. No solid proof. No go.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 20, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> He didn't show them on pannel. Maybe he used them , maybe not.It's speculation. No solid proof. No go.



We know he has them thoug, I see no reason he woulnd't use them if he needed them.

He is bloodlusted after all.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 20, 2017)

Time for a mercy kill.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

